# a fox with mange was in my yard are my dogs safe



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi my dogs started going nuts in the house looking out at our deck so I took a look to see what all the commotion as about. There was a fox on the deck with what looks like to have mange!! He was missing fur throughout his whole tail and had miss patches of hair! How contagious is mange I haven't let my dog out since i seen the fox! It's - 30 degrees Celsius right now could the mites survive on my deck if there is any?? Not sure what to do I don't want my dogs to catch this! Any help or info wold be greatly appreciated

Thanks 
Marc


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This article Canine Scabies: Sarcoptic Mange in Dogs says that mites outside of the host can live 2-6 days inside a house heated at normal room temperature. So it would be unlikey any fox mites on your deck would have survived the bitter cold.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Good question. I have squirrels in my yard a couple that have practically hairless tails (assuming it's mange). I have never heard of a method to eliminate this risk for your pets. Mange and Parvo in our wild wolf population here are responsible for huge losses in their litter's first year of life. 

I don't think cold temps kill the bugs or shed eggs that cause mange.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Miss Molly May said:


> Hi my dogs started going nuts in the house looking out at our deck so I took a look to see what all the commotion as about. There was a fox on the deck with what looks like to have mange!! He was missing fur throughout his whole tail and had miss patches of hair! How contagious is mange I haven't let my dog out since i seen the fox! It's - 30 degrees Celsius right now could the mites survive on my deck if there is any?? Not sure what to do I don't want my dogs to catch this! Any help or info wold be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Marc


Marc - I just reread your post. I would be concerned about a fox on my deck in the middle of the day in close proximity to dogs inside going nuts. Especially one that looks ill. Hang on and don't let them out until you find out more about rabid animal behavior and are sure that fox is long gone from your area.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Marc - I just reread your post. I would be concerned about a fox on my deck in the middle of the day in close proximity to dogs inside going nuts. Especially one that looks ill. Hang on and don't let them out until you find out more about rabid animal behavior and are sure that fox is long gone from your area.


I was thinking the same thing. Any animal that would come up to your house with large dogs, not specifically looking for food is not safe.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It it were me, I would give the local Fish & Game in your area a quick call. They will ask you some questions about what you observed, body condition etc and make a recommendation. They might want to come out and see if they can track it if it's still hanging around.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> It it were me, I would give the local Fish & Game in your area a quick call. They will ask you some questions about what you observed, body condition etc and make a recommendation. They might want to come out and see if they can track it if it's still hanging around.


 thanks I will call 

thank you the responces
Marc


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Some may remember the post here about a year ago from a woman who's dog had caught and killed what the owner thought was a sick ****. Really hate to post this reminder but rabies is what it is and the way her scenario played out caught her totally off guard. I'll try to find the old thread and post a link here.

She picked up the dead animal and disposed of it in the trash. She took her dogs in and gave them a bath. The dogs were vaccinated against rabies.

Because a micro droplet of water in the bathing process could have transfered saliva carrying the virus from her dog's mouth to her mouth, eyes or nose in the dog washing process - she had to get the rabies shots as a precaution..... that caught a lot of us off guard.

I don't mean to freak you out but just make a call. Better safe than sorry. It may be that there is a local fox in your area that people have been feeding and it's become less fearful - if that's the case - your local Fish & Game will probably be aware of the situation from previous reports - in any case, they're well trained and can help.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep your own dog's immune system running at optimum.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some all-in-one HW prevention products also protect against scabies (Advantage Multi and Revolution, for example). You might have a conversation with your vet about whether keeping your dog on one of those is appropriate for your climate, if wildlife is bringing parasites into your yard.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Marc - I just reread your post. I would be concerned about a fox on my deck in the middle of the day in close proximity to dogs inside going nuts. Especially one that looks ill. Hang on and don't let them out until you find out more about rabid animal behavior and are sure that fox is long gone from your area.


So someone saw a fox one time and are concerned! How many times has the fox been there where he was not noticed?

Foxes are scavengers and will scavenge wolf kills, Foxes learn that near homes with dogs there is food and they seek out this easy meal.

This behavior is normal for foxes.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi everyone thank you all for your knowledge! I attempt to contact the MNR to get some info but had no results! I then contact my vet and she said the chances of my dogs contracting mange is very low unless they are in direct contact! She also said the risk is minimal as long as my dogs are not immune deficient! I will be keeping a eye out for this fox and not going to leave my dogs unsupervised for the next while on our property as a precaution to keep my dogs safe. I live in the country and seen various animals in the past but never seen one that looked in the condition this one did!! 



thanks again
Marc


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

It just showed up on my deck again!!!
I ran out chased it and it stopped for a few seconds and stared at me then ran off!

If this become a recurring issue I will have to shoot it not that I want to just want to keep my dog safe!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Karma - I suggested he make the phone call because of the condition of the fox. I also suggested it may be one that has become habituated to the area.

I will never brush off the sudden appearance of a wild animal in my yard that appears to be in poor condition. This from direct experience and recommendations from Fish & Game to all. They want to be called. This is the primary way that they locate and confirm rabid animal data in our area. We normally get 4 or 5 per year in our county and they are discovered thru interaction with pets. 

A fox showing up on the deck in the middle of the day with multiple dogs going nuts inside the house is normal? Not where I live.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> Karma - I suggested he make the phone call because of the condition of the fox. I also suggested it may be one that has become habituated to the area.
> 
> I will never brush off the sudden appearance of a wild animal in my yard that appears to be in poor condition. This from direct experience and recommendations from Fish & Game to all. They want to be called. This is the primary way that they locate and confirm rabid animal data in our area. We normally get 4 or 5 per year in our county and they are discovered thru interaction with pets.
> 
> A fox showing up on the deck in the middle of the day with multiple dogs going nuts inside the house is normal? Not where I live.


Hi stonevintage I will be contacting the proper authorities on Tuesday no one is answering when called so I suspect they are closed for the long weekend! 
I the mean time my dogs will be under strict supervision until we know it safe for them to run our acreage! 
I am not taking any chances just showing up twice on my deck doesn't seen normal 

thanks again for your advice it's well appreciated
Marc


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Good deal Marc.  I forgot about the long weekend too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Foxes that are very sick with mange do act weird and gand around houses. My father recently had one doing that for the same reason. So not necessarily rabid.

But if fish and game can't do anything, shooting it might be more humane than letting it suffer with mange and will prevent your dogs coming into contact with it.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Foxes that are very sick with mange do act weird and gand around houses. My father recently had one doing that for the same reason. So not necessarily rabid.
> 
> But if fish and game can't do anything, shooting it might be more humane than letting it suffer with mange and will prevent your dogs coming into contact with it.


I hate to shoot it, it will break my heart but if it has to be done then I gotta do it
\One thing about being a animal lover it's not a easy thing to swallow


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The setting of your home probably draws wildlife, especially if you are talking acres and any wooded land near by. Just a couple weeks ago I seen a coyote playing in the middle of a field, not acting sick but acting playful. 

Foxes are slightly different, they are mainly nocturnal but can be out and about during the day. 

Although primarily nocturnal (active at night), fox are often seen in suburban or urban areas during the day. Fox are also fairly transient animals and frequently move from place to place. Fox present no danger to humans unless they are rabid, which is rare, or if they are being captured or handled.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This fox may just be desperate for survival. It could just be very sick, starving. May be bottom of the pack or cast out.

How about trying a humane trap, baited for the poor starving creature. Then can turn over to wildlife rescue who can assess the animal.

You can rent traps.

Incidentally, my dog once caught a coyote (while on a 6ft. leash), he tumbled around with it and dragged it out of the tall grass on its back by the throat...I jerked the leash (knee jerk reaction), G let go and the coyote flipped over and hobbled off slowly...I thought for sure this thing had mange, it was so ratty looking.

No issues


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

okay I'm trying to hold my composure but Max just vomited twice in an hour! I'm questioning myself wondering if I'm just being dramatic!! He is not lethargic but he never gets sick for him to vomit is unusual! I will keep a very close eye on him!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Miss Molly May said:


> okay I'm trying to hold my composure but Max just vomited twice in an hour! I'm questioning myself wondering if I'm just being dramatic!! He is not lethargic but he never gets sick for him to vomit is unusual! I will keep a very close eye on him!


I don't think anything we've discussed here today would result in vomiting. Unless you are holding them in the house and they really need to go to go potty or they didn't get fed and there's some bile. You haven't had them in all day without food and potty breaks have you?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> I don't think anything we've discussed here today would result in vomiting. Unless you are holding them in the house and they really need to go to go potty or they didn't get fed and there's some bile. You haven't had them in all day without food and potty breaks have you?


No no no they have been in the house all day long but I did take them out for there daily walk(3km) and yes I've fed them but Max did not want to eat! He is right beside me but not his hyper self Molly on the other hand is fine! He's not lethargic or anything but am watching him closely


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know.

IMO - you need to post a new thread with sick dog as the topic - then give the unusual circumstances. There are more here that may open a thread for sick dog than fox in the yard as topic.

As always, - stay calm monitor your dog and consult your vet if you are concerned. I know that's a frustrating statement but you are there and your local vet is there and we are not. 

I can see making a connection about the unusual circumstances of odd behavior in wild animal with poor condition and a sick dog that doesn't not usually get sick. But, that would be making a jump as our conversation today only discussed mange or rabies precautions. Your vet is your help IMO - not here for random opinions.

I use the Internet with health related questions to get some concept of what I'm dealing with and then go to the vet armed with better questions. I don't use it in lieu of a vet and try to remain objective between the two. That gets difficult. 

Sorry When it rains it pours on our stress level sometimes.)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Years ago, I had a mangy fox in my outside dog kennel, didn't realize it, let the dogs out and one tangled a little with the fox. He ended up getting mange, the other one was fine. My aussie has gotten sarcoptic mange, most likely from squirrels because no wild critters can get in my yard other than squirrels..

As for the vomiting, my dogs are food hogs, when one of mine refuses food, being the paranoid owner I am, I know there's something going on..If your boy is a food hog, and refusing food, I dunno, that would send up red flags for me, even tho it may just be an upset stomache...I figure better save than sorry..Hope he feels better soon, and no I wouldn't associate the vomiting with a mangy fox


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

As far as getting a humane trap and catching the fox yourself, it would be better to let the experts handle it. There is no way of telling if it is just mange or if other diseases are involved; you and the dogs could get exposed to a world of trouble. There is a wildlife rescue near you, Wildlife Centres :: Ontario Wildlife Rescue. You might be able to get hold of them today and get some direction. I'm a little cynical about provincial government and wonder if the MNR would just come out and shoot the fox. Sorry to hear that Max has tummy problems. It is likely unrelated to the fox and just a crappy coincidence on an inconvenient day to get hold of a vet, given it is a holiday. Do keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Max is fine today I guess i'm just being a paranoid doggy dad lol


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> As far as getting a humane trap and catching the fox yourself, it would be better to let the experts handle it. There is no way of telling if it is just mange or if other diseases are involved; you and the dogs could get exposed to a world of trouble. There is a wildlife rescue near you, Wildlife Centres :: Ontario Wildlife Rescue. You might be able to get hold of them today and get some direction. I'm a little cynical about provincial government and wonder if the MNR would just come out and shoot the fox. Sorry to hear that Max has tummy problems. It is likely unrelated to the fox and just a crappy coincidence on an inconvenient day to get hold of a vet, given it is a holiday. Do keep us posted on how he is doing.



My wife did get a hold of a wildlife rescue organization but that said they would give me a trap and I would be responsible for trapping it and bringing it to them! I am not experienced or confident doing this not sure how to handle it!

The fox should up twice again today and was back on my deck! Molly and Max go nuts every time it shows up and it's not scared!! I have been taking them out supervised and keep an eye out for the fox! The last thing I want is for one of my dogs to have direct contact with it!!!

It may not seem like a big deal to some but it's stressing me out!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a experienced trapper in the area so we are going to try contacting him


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully the trapper works out. I've lived trapped feral cats, raccoon, and squirrel, it's not difficult. Just take precaution when handling the trap. I've had to shoot a few critters too, sucks but if its potentially sick how many other animals will be saved any misery with it being removed?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I read this and thought of this story...

Fox and dog meet in the woods, form adorable friendship - TODAY.com



http://youtu.be/CA6v1V_BgoA


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well now I'm out of ideas!! I just called the MNR and a wildlife rescue to see if they could help and all I got was tips what to do myself!! This is very frustrating I was out in the yard with my garage door open and the fox entered my garage I yelled at it and it walk away (not scared) thankfully my dogs were indoors!!! I then grabbed a fog horn and pulled the trigger and the fox wasn't scared!!:help:
it just walk over the side of my property!
Man if my dogs contract mange I will be pissed!!!
I hate to say this but I may have to shoot it!
I have no clue how to trap a animal and if I did wouldn't now how to handle it!
It's back on my deck as I type!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Any one know what I can use to disinfect my garage?? I don't want to let my dog in there until I know the is no bugs! I feel like a prisonner in my own house


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you call Fish & Game? You have a nusince animal that falls under their jurisdiction. Here - they will place a trap - when you catch the culprit they come get it in the trap. You don't have to go near it.

It almost sounds like it was someone's pet that was turned out and is not doing well on it's own.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> Did you call Fish & Game? You have a nusince animal that falls under their jurisdiction. Here - they will place a trap - when you catch the culprit they come get it in the trap. You don't have to go near it.
> 
> It almost sounds like it was someone's pet that was turned out and is not doing well on it's own.


I called all the recourses I know of in this area and they all tell me I have to trap it!!!
I even went as far as calling the by-law office to see if I'm in my rights to do what I don't want to(shoot it) and found out I am within town limits and cannot discharge a firearm!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone in northern Ontario have any suggestion on who to call??


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Shooting the fox is a ridiculous idea. Those mites aren't life-threatening. They're all around us. An mite infection is a nuisance, but easily treated compared to many of the far worse things your dog could pick up. Your dog already has demodex mites on it -- 100% guaranteed -- but its healthy immune system is keeping them in check.

Why not just protect your dogs from sarcoptic mites with Revolution or Advantage Multi, and stop worrying so much about it? You'll never get rid of all the wildlife. Even after this fox is gone, there will be others who are more reclusive, still carrying parasites into your yard, unseen. 

Wildlife is the reason why some of us vaccinate for Lepto (foxes, raccoons, and possums are carriers), parvo (coyotes are huge carriers, dropping infected feces all around urban and suburban areas), and rabies (they can all be infected, and transmit it with a single scratch). We walk in neighborhoods shared with those critters. We have to learn to live with wildlife, so we do the best we can to protect our dogs from the bad stuff while coexisting with the wildlife peacefully.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Magwart said:


> Shooting the fox is a ridiculous idea. Those mites aren't life-threatening. They're all around us. Your dog already has demodex mites on it -- 100% guaranteed -- but its healthy immune system is keeping them in check.
> 
> Why not just protect your dogs from sarcoptic mites with Revolution or Advantage Multi, and stop worrying so much about it? You'll never get rid of all the wildlife. Even after this fox is gone, there will be others who are more reclusive, still carrying parasites into your yard, unseen.
> 
> Wildlife is the reason why some of us vaccinate for Lepto (foxes, raccoons, and possums are carriers), parvo (coyotes are huge carriers, dropping infected feces all around urban and suburban areas), and rabies (they can all be infected, and transmit it with a single scratch). We walk in neighborhoods shared with those critters. We have to learn to live with wildlife, so we do the best we can to protect our dogs from the bad stuff while coexisting with the wildlife peacefully.


I understand and may do the revolution but that will not stop my dogs from chasing it or attacking it when outside! This fox is fearless! What if it has more then just mange?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Or here's a different approach....

Since Mr. Fox is acclimated to living around people and homes, ask your wildlife agency about dosing him weekly with ivermectin -- or even ask your own vet, if your vet is a country vet used to dealing with such issues. 

I would imagine it would be easy: an appropriate dose of Ivomec liquid could be dosed by the drop into a wad of hamburger or a chicken quarter, then left out by the woods the time of day he makes his rounds. Repeat weekly for 4 weeks, and he ought to be a happier, healthier little fox.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Magwart said:


> Or here's a different approach....
> 
> Since Mr. Fox is acclimated to living around people and homes, ask your wildlife agency about dosing him weekly with ivermectin -- or even ask your own vet, if your vet is a country vet used to dealing with such issues.
> 
> I would imagine it would be easy: an appropriate dose of Ivomec liquid could be dosed by the drop into a wad of hamburger or a chicken quarter, then left out by the woods the time of day he makes his rounds. Repeat weekly for 4 weeks, and he ought to be a happier, healthier little fox.


My wife thinks the same as you she wants to try to help/treated but I am more concerned about Molly and Max! I really don't want anything to happen to them


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Our local animal control has traps that they loan out free for feral cats. You might try calling who ever rounds up stray dogs and cats in your area.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â*Â* - Home

You might want to try a pay service. Get a quote. Here's a Sudbury link for an fyi (seeing as I don't know where you live.)

I think the critter needs food. Maybe it has pups and is looking for help. With this El Nino winter, it may be possible. I heard something about bears not hibernating this year and it being a problem for them.

Edit: the link above is O.K. I just checked it


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

keep dog healthy 

spray bedding , favourite resting areas, fur coat mist down and rub after being in the yard 
Biting Mites


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As I understand it, many meds used on domestic dogs are not safe to use on foxes.

So far as trapping, it sounds like it should be pretty easy with the fox that fearless. Traps are something like 30 - 40 $ around here.

BTW consider that the fox may just be shedding out. Wild animals look horrible when they start shedding. (lack of someone to brush them out!)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> As I understand it, many meds used on domestic dogs are not safe to use on foxes.
> 
> So far as trapping, it sounds like it should be pretty easy with the fox that fearless. Traps are something like 30 - 40 $ around here.
> 
> BTW consider that the fox may just be shedding out. Wild animals look horrible when they start shedding. (lack of someone to brush them out!)


Sounds like ivermectin may be ok and is used by some for foxes and coyotes. This group is out of Illinois/Missouri area, not sure if there are similar operations near the op. 

Coyote and Fox Mange Treatment

Trapping does sound like your best bet and it's really not that difficult. Hopefully you can get some help with that. Live trapping doesn't always have a happy ending. Unless there is someone willing to accept responsibility for it, it may just be dispatched anyways. I found this is how it works in our area.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe he was someone's pet? You know they get it when it's cute then release it later kinds idiot? Maybe he is starving because he doesn't know how to hunt? Regardless of this he has picked you for some reason. I've used traps to catch and release raccoons. You never touch them so it's of no danger to you. Will they(any wildlife people you spoke to) let you use a trap? They sell them at tractor supply and menards. Is there a wildlife sanctuary or rehab center you can bring him too? I know a guy that traps and releases wildlife for a living. Fox are on that list.

I also agree with it might be shedding. Between that and a poor diet it might not look so pretty. I'm with your wife. I couldn't not help it. It's sticking around for a reason. I feel sorry for him or her

And if you have mice in your garage the fox will take care of that for you


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

They sell little devices that you can stick on your house or around your yard. The device has a little flashing red light that i guess coyote and fox dont like. My aunt bought them and hasn't had a problem since.


----------

